# the tool chest of tool chests



## lawrence

looking through old fine woodworking when I found this in issue #216.....Trever Haddons tool chest

all I can say is holy


----------



## cabinetman

A few of my favorites are:

Andy Rae's:
.








.









And H.O. Studley's:
.




















 







.


----------



## Brink

Oh, wow. H.O. Studley's has a cup holder.


----------



## cellophane

The Studley chest is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen - even before I got interested in wood working. The Studley chest was even on display in the Smithsonian for a while. If you're interested - The Toolbox Book is a great read.


----------



## cabinetman

cellophane said:


> The Studley chest is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen - even before I got interested in wood working. If you're interested - The Toolbox Book is a great read.


+1. That's a great book, and plenty of pictures and drawings.












 







.


----------



## EM3

I see H.O. Studley was a traveling man


----------



## lawrence

Gotta love these things...impressive imaginative some of the finest art in the game


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

cabinetman said:


> A few of my favorites are:
> 
> And H.O. Studley's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh my! I need as a poster on my wall. I think I'm in love.


----------



## mmwood_1

Woodworkers with too much time on their hands.


----------



## joek30296

Andy Rae's is beautiful. It'd be my luck though, I'd knock that coffee cup off and wet everything from that shelf down. As for Studley being a travelling man...been there done that myself.

Joe


----------



## BigJim

Oh my stars, that has got to be the most beautiful tool box I have ever seen. I'm droolin so bad right now, done got my keyboard slick, I don't know if I can type anymore from my fingers slidin off the keys. :blink: :thumbsup:


----------



## EM3

joek30296 said:


> Andy Rae's is beautiful. As for Studley being a travelling man...been there done that myself.
> 
> Joe


Know what that is like. That is some impressive work on the tool chest!


----------



## cellophane

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Oh my! I need as a poster on my wall. I think I'm in love.


FineWoodworking has it for sale.


----------



## sawdustfactory

There was an episode of New Yankee Workshop (at least I think it was that show) where Norm got to show H. O. Studley's box. If I remember correctly, there are even more tools behind what you see as thos panels hinge out (that may have been a different box he was showcasing). Also, that thing takes 2 people to lift/move it is so full of tools.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

cellophane said:


> FineWoodworking has it for sale.


Oh cool. It really is a work of art. It has a cool "steampunk" look to it.



sawdustfactory said:


> There was an episode of New Yankee Workshop (at least I think it was that show) where Norm got to show H. O. Studley's box. If I remember correctly, there are even more tools behind what you see as thos panels hinge out (that may have been a different box he was showcasing). Also, that thing takes 2 people to lift/move it is so full of tools


It very well may have panels that come out. I can distinctly see several layers of tools in a lot of places.


----------



## sawdustfactory

If you look closely at the top of both sides there are horizontal hinges that allow the main panel to fold up ( at least that's what I remember.)


----------



## Ogee Fillet

*the studly tool chest*


----------



## firemedic

Arthur Sorrill... Circa 1898 at the age of 19


I just want his collection of moulding planes!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr

firemedic said:


> Arthur Sorrill... Circa 1898 at the age of 19


 
Now that is pretty! :smile:


----------

